# Sehr leises Netzteil gesucht



## ad0r (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe zwar ein relativ neues Netzteil, aber das ist mir viel zu laut 
Ich suche also ein möglichst leises Netzteil. Gibt es eigentlich auch Netzteile ohne Lüfter?
ich bin schon beim stöbern hier im Forum immer wieder auf be quiet! gestoßen, habe aber einfach keinen Vergleich ob das nun besonders leise ist oder nicht.

Mein Rechner:
CPU: I7 2600k
Board: Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
RAM: 16gb G.Skill
Grafik: Radeon HD 5870

mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Juni 2012)

Die "Enermax MODU87+" sind sehr leise, habe selbst eines davon, unhörbar bei mir 
So ein NT wäre gut für dich : Enermax MODU87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EMG500AWT) | Geizhals.at EU oder Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## facehugger (11. Juni 2012)

Sehr leise wären die hier:


Sea Sonic X-Series Fanless X-460FL 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL) (passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  (lüfterlos)
Sea Sonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  (Lüfter läuft erst ab einer gewissen Auslastung an [über 20%] und ist dann immer noch kaum wahrnehmbar) ich kann das bestätigen
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

Bei dem/den Seasonic soll der Lüfter nicht so gut sein und leichte Elektronikgeräsche sollen auch wahrnehmbar sein.


----------



## ad0r (12. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Links.
Die sind ja ganz schön teuer 
Werde ich denn in einem normalen System einen unterschied zwischen dem be quiet! E9 und so einem teurem passiven merken?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Juni 2012)

Kaum, der unterschied in der Geräuschkulisse wird sehr gering sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2012)

Ich selbst habe mehrere Cougar und dort hört man auch nix. Aber ich würde auch eher zu dem Seasonic tendieren


----------



## facehugger (12. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Bei dem/den Seasonic soll der Lüfter nicht so gut sein und leichte Elektronikgeräsche sollen auch wahrnehmbar sein.


Wo hastn das her? Das hab ich mal irgendwo gehört, zählt nicht... Mein NT macht keine derartigen Zicken... *@TE:* wie hoch ist denn dein Budget?

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

Zum Lüfter hat Threshold mal was geschrieben, daher würde ich entweder das passive Seasonic oder das E9 nehmen


----------



## facehugger (12. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Zum Lüfter hat Threshold mal was geschrieben, daher würde ich entweder das passive Seasonic oder das E9 nehmen


Keine Ahnung, was Threshold auszusetzen hatte. Laut diversen Tests ist das Seasonic X560 auch unter Last eines der leisesten NT`s am Markt. Ich kann das aus erster Hand bestätigen Natürlich macht man mit dem günstigeren E9 auch nichts falsch... Meist sind andere Komponenten eh lauter.

Gruß


----------



## ad0r (12. Juni 2012)

Also ich will einfach etwas leises haben, ich brauch ja nix spezielles oder super hohe Leistung etc. Von daher ist das Budget egal, aber natürlich lieber nicht so teuer, denn wenn ich in der Praxis eh kein Unterschied merke, werde ich nicht unnötig das teure kaufen 
Also ich habe sowieso noch 3 Gehäuselüfter und son riesen Kühler mit zwei großen Lüftern für die CPU (aus alten OC Zeiten), von daher ist da eh immer was zu hören. Aber mein aktuelles NT scheint die Hauptquelle zu sein.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juni 2012)

Rein von der P/L würde ich das BQ E9 nehmen. Wenn du das aus deinem PC heraushörst, schenk ich dir mein NT...

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

Dann wirst du mit dem E9 sehr zufrieden sein, das wird eigentlich nur noch von den Dark Power und passiven NTs unterboten


----------



## ad0r (12. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, vielen Dank, dann wirds wohl das werden.

Achso, würde das BQ E9 mit 450Wfür mich reichen?


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

Schon, ich würde aber wegen dem Kabelmanagment das E9 480 nehmen

Doppelpost lassen sich übrigens durch den Bearbeiten Knopf vermeiden


----------



## ad0r (12. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn dieses "Kabelmanagement"?


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

Mit Kablemanagment brauchst du nur die Kabel, die auch wirklich benötigt werden ans NT anschließen (kann ich nur empfehlen) http://dstatic.computeruniverse.net/images/1000/90433910A1003466435F41F4B3EB9163.jpg


----------



## MFZ (12. Juni 2012)

Jau, aber wenn man eh alle Kabel braucht, kann man auch das Netzteil mit festen Kabeln nehmen.


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

Hab das E9 400W bin vollauf begeistert. Ist akustisch überhaupt nicht wahrzunehmen. Und mein restliches System ist auch nicht zu hören. Sprich, das Netzteil wird nicht "übertönt".
Hab mich für das kleinste Goldi entschieden, da mir der Idle-Verbrauch sehr wichtig war. (Mein System idled im Moment (nach dem Start) fast zu 100%.) Bei überdimensionierten Netzteilen ist die Effizienz bei wenig benötigter Leistung (Idle) meist übel. Die meisten PCs sind aber leider mit einem zu großen Netzeil ausgestattet. Selbst meines könnte kleiner sein. Jedoch gibt's das nicht mit gold, zwei Grafik-Anschlüssen und solchen einem leisen Betrieb bei den geringen Kosten.
Dazu wollte ich kein Netzteil mit modularem Kabelmanagement aufgrund der Kabelführung hinter dem Tray. Und dafür ist günstiger. 
Wenn die Kabel aber im Gehäuse "blöd" rumhängen und den Luftstrom behindern, dann ist Kabelmanagement ne feine Sache.


----------

